# Country Pleasure Driving Class Gone Wrong!



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww, this is so sad 
This is the reason I don't like those cart things...


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

We have 2 threads for this video already.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Poor horses. Its like yaay they caught him...aww there goes another one....AND ANOTHER ONE!!! But talk about stoopid the guys jumping infront of the horse!!!
What an absolute flippin disaster!!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, Oh ok, I didn't see them sorry...


----------

